# Hunting with Kaya Khan, and Kaya KTB.



## moonhs10 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello fellow traditional archers, Rookie recurve shooter Harry Here.

I was wondering about hunting with Kaya Khan and Kaya KTB.
Does anyone have experience about hunting with these two bows?


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

If it slings an arrow where you aim it, use it.


----------



## moonhs10 (Nov 3, 2012)

AngelDeVille said:


> If it slings an arrow where you aim it, use it.


Haha true.


----------



## JB_1974 (Nov 20, 2012)

Having had personal experience with this particular bow, I have to say that yes, it is very suitable for hunting, it draws smooth with just a little stack midway through the draw, and it really launches an arrow (I shoot using mongolian/thumb draw so was able to utilize it's 35" draw capability, in which case it shoots the weight up around 60#) and it smacks into a target with authority (I sunk the arrow almost to the fetching) it also has a small arrow shelf for split finger and 3 under shooters.

So again yes, it is very well suited for hunting. Hope that helps

John


----------



## moonhs10 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks John.
Now I can't wait!


----------



## JB_1974 (Nov 20, 2012)

NO worries Harry, Here's a video of the KTB being used to take down a rather large white tail buck (it's an older version and has been customized with silencers and string stops)... Impressive to say the least http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2U_ZszNQLo one thing you have to look out for however (on the khan anyways) I found that the siyahs (string nocks) are a bit rough and have a tendency to cut into the string, but that's easily fixed with some 600 grit sandpaper, and the center serving comes loose after about 50 or so shots, but that's also easily fixed. The KTB also has an ambidextrous grip for shooting off the hand using either split finger or Mongolian/thumb draw. Here's a video demonstrating it thumb draw if you're interested http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T80CyJyBkc&feature=related 

All that said enjoy your new bow


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

Here's an even better video of my bassturd Hungarian.... Samick SKB is on my short list of bows to get....


----------



## JB_1974 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice, I've heard good things about Samick SKB's, I actually got to try my friend's Mind 50 (same profile as an SKB except it has carbon fibber incorporated into its construction) out a couple of weeks ago and it's a beast (55# flavor). Anyhow it's nice to meet someone that's into traditional eastern archery.


----------



## moonhs10 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you everyone, paying attention to my question. I also found some information about poundage, and I realized Kaya doesn't produce 60# bow anymore, what's up with that?


----------



## JB_1974 (Nov 20, 2012)

You're Quite welcome :thumbs_up And as for them not having a 60# bow anymore, the 50# Kaya ktb measures it's draw weight to the western scale (i.e. 50# @ 28") but it's made to be drawn to 32" or more, in which case the draw weight goes up to about 58-60# give or take, hope that helps

John


----------



## moonhs10 (Nov 3, 2012)

Definitely helped a lot!

Hey AngelDeVill, I am thinking about getting a Samick SKB asap, if you already have it, let me know how it holds up!


----------

